# Here are my numbers with ranges



## themainemom (Oct 9, 2009)

What do these number indicate to you?

TSH 9/30/09 0.50 .34-5.6 10/1/09 1.18 .38-4.5
Free T4 1.20 .61-1.12
T4 9.1 4.75-10.56
T3U 38.1 24.6-41.5
Total T3 134 97-219
Thyroid Perioxidase Ab 326 <35


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

themainemom said:


> What do these number indicate to you?
> 
> TSH 9/30/09 0.50 .34-5.6 10/1/09 1.18 .38-4.5
> Free T4 1.20 .61-1.12
> ...


It looks like you had TSH run only 24 hours apart? Is that so? By 2 different labs?

And do the rest of the tests go w/the first date or the second date.

Sorry for so many questions.

With the Free T4 being over the range, one would suspect hyperthyroid and this can be confirmed by also having a Free T3 test and/or TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin.) Sometimes there is a lag time between the TSH and the Free T4 and Free T3.


----------



## themainemom (Oct 9, 2009)

The rest go with the 2nd date. The first date was when I went to the ER with EXTREME ANXIETY. Not fun.

I have no idea why the pcp did not also order a Free T3.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

themainemom said:


> The rest go with the 2nd date. The first date was when I went to the ER with EXTREME ANXIETY. Not fun.
> 
> I have no idea why the pcp did not also order a Free T3.


I do believe you are trying to be hyperthyroid here. If this PCP won't run a TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) and a Free T3, I hope you can find someone who will.

I now have a clearer picture. That is a "huge" fluctuation in 24 hours and of course the first TSH is definitely suggestive of hyperthyroid. But, the thing is, we have to have all the little ducks in a row to be certain.

So, we need to look at TSH, FREE T4, FREE T3 and hopefully that TSI all at one time to determine this.

And why did they say you had anxiety when you went to the ER?? Anyone mention hyperthyroid? What meds did they give you to calm the anxiety?

As evidenced by the high TPO, you do have autoimmune issues most probably thyroid. And I strongly suspect hyperthyroid. It could turn out that you have Hashimoto's and you are in the hyper state which is typical of Hashimoto's or that you have Graves'. Either one.


----------



## themainemom (Oct 9, 2009)

Andros, thank you so much for you replies. It seems you are the ONLY one I can ask a question of while I wait in this hell of trying to see the endo.

When I went to ER with anxiety, they had no explanation for the anxiety, since that's what I presented with. We did not really talk about thyroid, although the doc that ran the bloodwork did want the tsh, but then said it was "normal" when it came back "in range". So they sent me home with Ativan, which I am still taking, because god forbid that EXTREME ANXIETY ever comes back, it is the absolute worst!!!! (Oh, except for the fact that they wanted to stick me in some offsite psych 4 bed ward for the night so that I could see a psychiatrist the next day! :sad0047 Believe me I am embracing a thyroid issue over being "crazy" and being pumped full of AD's. I never believed I had a mental issue, I always thought there was something going on with my BODY, but I'm sure you are well aware of how anxious docs are to pass out their Zoloft, Paxil, of whatever their personal fave is!

I myself questioned the tsh since I have been told before that I am "normal, but low end of normal". Prompted me to call my pcp who ran the thyroid panel and ultrasound. I am thinking that maybe I could get her to repeat the TSH, Free T4, Free T3 and add a TSI. Should that do it, or should I ask for anything else? Or, should  I just wait for the endo?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

themainemom said:


> Andros, thank you so much for you replies. It seems you are the ONLY one I can ask a question of while I wait in this hell of trying to see the endo.
> 
> When I went to ER with anxiety, they had no explanation for the anxiety, since that's what I presented with. We did not really talk about thyroid, although the doc that ran the bloodwork did want the tsh, but then said it was "normal" when it came back "in range". So they sent me home with Ativan, which I am still taking, because god forbid that EXTREME ANXIETY ever comes back, it is the absolute worst!!!! (Oh, except for the fact that they wanted to stick me in some offsite psych 4 bed ward for the night so that I could see a psychiatrist the next day! :sad0047 Believe me I am embracing a thyroid issue over being "crazy" and being pumped full of AD's. I never believed I had a mental issue, I always thought there was something going on with my BODY, but I'm sure you are well aware of how anxious docs are to pass out their Zoloft, Paxil, of whatever their personal fave is!
> 
> I myself questioned the tsh since I have been told before that I am "normal, but low end of normal". Prompted me to call my pcp who ran the thyroid panel and ultrasound. I am thinking that maybe I could get her to repeat the TSH, Free T4, Free T3 and add a TSI. Should that do it, or should I ask for anything else? Or, should I just wait for the endo?


If you can get your PCP to run these tests, I would not delay. Incidently, untreated hyper can lend it's self to anxiety (you already know this), phobias and psychosis.

If it would help, please write down and a piece of paper exactly how I wrote out the suggested lab tests. It is very very important to do the Frees, not the Totals. Free is unbound hormone available for cellular uptake and paints a true and accurate picture for diagnosis.

How is your heart; has it been racing or palpitating hard? How is your skin; itchy, dry? Do you have carotin build-up on your feet and/or palms of your hands? When you run your finged down the tibia bone from the knee on down, does it feel lumpy? Ankles puffy?

I am sorry I am the only one but I am very glad I can be here for you. Very glad.


----------



## themainemom (Oct 9, 2009)

My heart has not been racing because I am taking Atenolol 25 mg qd. Before that, yes. Skin is not itchy, not excessively dry, I use moisturizer every day. I don't think I have carotin build up, color looks normal to me. My tibia feels a little bumpy, but not too bad. No puffy ankles.

My main symptoms are extreme fatigue and anxiety (helped right now with Ativan and Atenolol)

I am going to ask the pcp to repeat the labs: TSH, FREE T4, FREE T3 and TSI.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

themainemom said:


> My heart has not been racing because I am taking Atenolol 25 mg qd. Before that, yes. Skin is not itchy, not excessively dry, I use moisturizer every day. I don't think I have carotin build up, color looks normal to me. My tibia feels a little bumpy, but not too bad. No puffy ankles.
> 
> My main symptoms are extreme fatigue and anxiety (helped right now with Ativan and Atenolol)
> 
> I am going to ask the pcp to repeat the labs: TSH, FREE T4, FREE T3 and TSI.


Yeah; the tibia should feel pretty smooth actually That is a sign that few people know about. Perhaps only me because like you, I had trouble getting diagnosed and was in dire straits for a very very long time. I never forgot the incident nor have I forgotten the symptoms and that is also why I like to be here for folks just like you.


----------



## themainemom (Oct 9, 2009)

TY Andros, I've already called the pcp with a message as to which labs I'd like to run. I'll let you know the results!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

themainemom said:


> TY Andros, I've already called the pcp with a message as to which labs I'd like to run. I'll let you know the results!


Thank goodness; I will be waiting on tenterhooks!arty0006: In the meantime, pamper yourself and don't do anything really strenuous.


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your anxiety Mainemom. I can totally sympathize. Once you get told that not many doctors pay attention to any other symptoms you may have. I hope that your pcp can help you.

Andros,

what causes the bumpy shins? I had not heard of that before?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

peaches said:


> Sorry to hear about your anxiety Mainemom. I can totally sympathize. Once you get told that not many doctors pay attention to any other symptoms you may have. I hope that your pcp can help you.
> 
> Andros,
> 
> what causes the bumpy shins? I had not heard of that before?


Hi Peaches. This is called pretibial myxedema (infiltrative dermopathy) and has to do w/ Hyaluronic Acid. There is an accumulation of sorts on the front of the tibia bones. It makes the tibia feel like a spine. The tibia should be smooth for the most part.


----------



## themainemom (Oct 9, 2009)

OMG, my shin does feel like a spine! Great, one more thing to obsess about. :sad0016: Can't wait to get to that endo!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

themainemom said:


> OMG, my shin does feel like a spine! Great, one more thing to obsess about. :sad0016: Can't wait to get to that endo!


Oh, dear.............well don't obsess. Get proactive. I and others will help you all we can. We are here for you.

You will be happy to know that my tibia bones have returned to normal except for one little lump on my left tibia which may or may not be just from a previous injury as a child or something like that.

So, hang tough.


----------

